# IEM ,s   needed for edm music



## shammisachdeva (Jun 18, 2015)

hey friends i m currently in search of earphones and i have a max budget of 1500 rupees strict. ( if it comes in 1000 rs then its even better ).....I mostly listens to edm songs of tchami , oliver helden , tiesto , david guetta  etc etc .....so bass is my main priority along with good sound quality and soundstage........My previous iem were soundmagic es 18 but i lost them...so i need iem which should sound better than es 18.............thnx.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone help plz ??

- - - Updated - - -



shammisachdeva said:


> hey friends i m currently in search of earphones and i have a max budget of 1500 rupees strict. ( if it comes in 1000 rs then its even better ).....I mostly listens to edm songs of tchami , oliver helden , tiesto , david guetta  etc etc .....so bass is my main priority along with good sound quality and soundstage........My previous iem were soundmagic es 18 but i lost them...so i need iem which should sound better than es 18.............thnx.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyone help plz ??



ready to increase my budget to 2k.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

If you can stretch your budget a bit, I'd suggest Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition.


----------



## NatalieGreen (Jun 18, 2015)

JBL T150 A, an exceptional headphone from JBL is the best In-Ear earphone with microphone under Rs 1500. 
After researching every new pair of In-Ear headphones (with mic) in the Rs 1500 price range, here's the detailed list of the 5 best In-Ear headphones to buy in India with microphone under Rs 1500.

1) JBL T150 A In ear Earphones

2) Skullcandy S2SBFY-129 Smokin Buds with Mic

3) SoundMAGIC ES18S In-Ear Headphone with Mic

4) Sony MDR-EX110AP Stereo Headphones with Mic

5) Skullcandy S2IKGY Ink'd 2.0 Earbud Headphone


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 18, 2015)

You can buy Soundmagic E10S as flipkart are giving discount on these earphones.

SoundMAGIC E10S In-the-ear Headset - SoundMAGIC : Flipkart.com

These are excellent earphones. bang for buck. Audiophile quality. If you are on a budget don't look any further. Just buy and enjoy the music which would sound very different from the one you heard before.

These earphones have great reviews you can check them online.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 18, 2015)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> You can buy Soundmagic E10S as flipkart are giving discount on these earphones.
> 
> SoundMAGIC E10S In-the-ear Headset - SoundMAGIC : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...





thnx...i have also heard a lot about e10 and it has got many award also.....But i m not sure whether it has got good amount of bass for people like me who listens to edm mostly...........Also what about sony xb 90 and xb 50 ?

- - - Updated - - -

yaa i also considered vsonic gr02 but they r out of stock everywhere.. ..........How is soundmagic e10 and also sony xb 90 and xb 70 consideing i listens to edm mostly.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

You can get the GR02 at lendmeurears.com

Mark it as gift while ordering and you won't have any problems with customs.


----------

